# Decimal Numbers



## XCtm

How do you say decimals numbers in Tagalog? For example: In English. 1.5 (1 point 5) but how do you say that in Tagalog?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

It is as simple as it is in English!

1.5 is _isa punto lima, _2.8 is _dalawa punto walo, _8.7 is _walo punto pito, _etc.


----------



## xtech

pero hindi masyado ginagamit ito, masyadong pormal at  mahaba, para sa pang ara-araw na gamit.  hehehe


----------



## DotterKat

Tama ka nga. Mas madalas na magta-Taglish na lang kung sasabihin ang mga decimals. Pero dahil ito ay isang talakayan para sa pag-aaral ng Tagalog at dahil mayroong mga taong gustong matuto ng wastong pananalita, ibinigay ko ang tamang kasagutan. Kung ako ang magsasabi ng mga decimals, English pa rin ang gagamitin ko, kahalo ng Tagalog (Taglish).


----------



## XCtm

Thanks! I didn't know you still can use English for decimals in Tagalog. Although, I think it's better to say it in Tagalog.


----------



## Moondust2365

This is quite late but, Tagalog also has a more formal way of reading decimals just as with English.

0.5
Five tenths
Limang ikasampu

1.5
One and five tenths
Isa at limang ikasampu


----------

